# Bees Fanning at Entrance?



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

They are the air conditioning crew. Bees cool the hive by evaporating water, hence the need for air movement.

Peter


----------



## taraleny (Apr 11, 2013)

Interesting ... though it doesn't seem to make much sense air conditioning outside of the hive. :s
Might they need a larger entrance?

Or could it be robber scouts (if there is such) fanning to alert their buddies of the location?
I'm paranoid about my bees getting robbed.

Tara


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

The bees pointing their fanning away from the hives are probably on one side of the entrance. Inside there are also bees fanning on the other side of the entrance blowing air the other way (inside the hive). They pick a circulation route and fan to move the air along that route. At night, when the foragers have returned you can hear them circulating air.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I also think they're cooling. My bees do it in warm weather. Based upon my experience, robbing would probably be a lot more dramatic, with hordes trying to get in, bees fighting on the landing board, etc.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Moving air though the hive interior is used both for cooling and curing of nectar during "main flow."
Walt


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

If you really want to know what is happening???? Seriously...take a small piece of light weight tissue, and hold it in the air in front of the hive entrance. You WILL be amazed at how much air they are moving! It will either be sucked in, or pushed out...but either way, it will happen with force that will amaze you!


----------

